# Gunnison road riding?



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

I am spending a weekend in Gunnison on the 22nd-24th, taking my daughter off to college. I should have time for a ride of two. Any suggestions on something fun and challenging?


----------



## Grizzattack (Jul 31, 2006)

Yup there is some real nice rural pavement in and around Gunny. Hwy 114 up to North Pass and 149 up to Spring Ck Pass are great choices. 

A good reference for these and other routes is this guide: http://www.roadbikingcolorado.com/

Have fun!


----------



## dadat40 (Mar 27, 2007)

also along blue mesa res. to north rim of black canyon. Monarch pass hwy 50 E.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

bubba biker said:


> I am spending a weekend in Gunnison on the 22nd-24th, taking my daughter off to college. I should have time for a ride of two. Any suggestions on something fun and challenging?



Look at this year's Ride The Rockies route (www.ridetherockies) and next year's Bicycle Tour of Colorado (www.bicycletourcolorado.com) routes. One of these days goes from Montrose to Gunnison, and also up to Crested Butte. It you are really wanting to push it, get up early and ride the Buena Vista over Cottonwood pass (most of the uphill is packed dirt, but once at the summit, it is all nice pavement into Buena Vista). Then Ride from Buena Vista to Salida, then Salid to Gunnison over Monarch Pass. The whole trip is probably about 100 miles with an insane amount of climbing.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I rode the CRMBT last week (Aug 3-9) and we started and finished in Gunnison.

One of the most unique roads was highway 92 leaving the Blue Mesa Dam west of Gunnison. It's about 20 miles to the Hermits Rest (Nest?) overlook where you start descending. I'd consider riding from the dam to that point and going back to the dam. Essestially the road goes along the edge of the Black Canyon of the Gunnison (north side) and has great views. Also wasn't much traffic on Sunday.

We climbed Monarch from the Salida side on the last day. By that time I was pretty well spent from a full week of climbing. It's beautiful though.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I probably won't be doing anything over 40miles. That ride along the Black Canyon sounds awesome.


----------

